# Moving from US to Baja California Sur



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

Hola, I am fit and 50 male. Moving from St Louis area to LaPaz. I am a professional artist/designer have some nice furniture that I am not attached to. I was going to sell it all and just load up my car and hitch my bicycle to a bicycle rack on the back and drive to La Paz...break up the driving per day. I know I can take the ferry across for $100s and get a cabin to sleep. What are the pros and cons of this?Hola!

Thank you in advance for any insight you might have on my move!!! : ) 

I am moving from St Louis area to LaPaz….and other cities in time. I am a professional artist/designer of 25 yrs and have some nice furniture that I am NOT attached to. I had planned on selling everything and then taking a flight to La Paz but then I thought might another way be best…

Driving: I have some unique tools that allow me to prepare healthy meals and photo equipment and clothes and plates and my bmx/cruiser hybrid bicycle (that is custom made and I must bring for nightly parkour riding) on the back of my car. I. Another main benefit of the car is that I plan to potentially try 3-6 cities…to live in them for 1-6 months each…I have a remote client so I can be anywhere…Dry areas (such as La Paz Mexico) will help my body feel better as I have had back and neck issues all my life. I know I can take the ferry across for $100s and get a cabin to sleep. 

What are the pros and cons of flying or driving into Mexico to reach California Sur?

Love All


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Since you are moving to Baja California Sur I suppose you have been to the Mexican Counsel in St. Louis to start the visa process with work permit and know about the Temp. Import Permit for your car along with Mexican Auto insurance correct? There are 2 ferries that go to La Paz , 1 from Topolobampo and 1 from Mazatlan, which one do you plan to use? Have you driven in Mexico before and aware of the toll roads ?
I guess a pro with driving is you can bring your stuff with you and the con is it takes longer to get here by car and the high tolls....good luck


----------



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Since you are moving to Baja California Sur I suppose you have been to the Mexican Counsel in St. Louis to start the visa process with work permit and know about the Temp. Import Permit for your car along with Mexican Auto insurance correct? There are 2 ferries that go to La Paz , 1 from Topolobampo and 1 from Mazatlan, which one do you plan to use? Have you driven in Mexico before and aware of the toll roads ?
> I guess a pro with driving is you can bring your stuff with you and the con is it takes longer to get here by car and the high tolls....good luck


Do I need a work permit and permit for the car if I call it a visit for less than 6 months? I plan on going back to US via air every 2-3 months for 1 week. But not return with the car. I could sell the car after I am there if that would allow me not to do a car permit.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You can not work in Mexico while a tourist, With the FMM (tourist Permit) you can not leave a US plated car in Mexico and just fly out,it will be considered abandoned...If you are driving to Mazatlan to ferry to La Paz you need a TIP...You will have trouble trying to sell a car imported in Mexico...


----------



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

Got it. Thank you for setting me straight! 

I have a valid passport. Any rough estimate on turn around time and cost of mexican working visa and car permit? rough cost of tolls? Thanks! : )


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FMM = about $25 USD
TIP = about $40 USD
Car deposit = between $200 and $400 USD depending on year..
Start visa process at nearest counsel to your home,then you have 30 days after entering Mexico to complete the process...
Site for tolls:
Rutas Punto a Punto


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Start the visa process at a Mexican consulate near you.


----------

